

"Seven Amusing Things To Do With Bacteria" - Olivia Judson's last column - Jun8
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/29/so-long-and-thanks/

======
Jun8
She's fascinating! Those of you who haven't bought _Dr. Tatiana's Sex Advice
to All Creation_ should buy it now and read it, it's one of the best books on
evolutionary biology for us non-experts and super funny as a bonus.

Some of the ideas, she says, she has written on Post-its to explore further:

* Seven amusing things to do with bacteria?

* Funny methods? Find paper where scientist dressed as a moose. Also tickling paper tickle 7 orangutans, 5 gorillas, 4 chimps . . .

* Do sexually transmitted diseases increase sex drive?

* Oxytocin and diplomacy

* Painting the planet

* Taking names

To bad she's taking a sabbatical for a year.

